# The Screaming Room



## Elbereth

Are any of you so mad/angry/upset/livid/wanna cry  /want to complain about the world!  Join the club!

Here is your forum to scream complain and rant about whatever is bothering you (just keep it clean people!)

So without further ado...

AAARRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

ah....much better


----------



## ReadWryt

Daaaamn! Could you people keep it down in here, we are TRYING to converse down the hall...oh wait, um...Hi Elbereth! Great idea...

[COLOR=00ff00]*GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!* [/COLOR]


----------



## kalwa_Avar

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ahh so much better


----------



## ReadWryt

That last part...was that a quote from the film "A Christmas Story" ?


----------



## My_Precious

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Those search engines drive me crazy...


----------



## LotR_Girl

*joins the club* who wants to kill CD shop man who didnt give me Anastacia poster and yelled on me?


----------



## Elbereth

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*begins to bang head on the computer * 

"Oww! That hurt...bad idea."


----------



## elfprincess

GAAAAH!!! That guy COULDN'T have been Elijah Wood!!! He's just pathetic and WISHES he could be Elijah!!!! ...and if I'm wrong... I have a celebrity really ticked off at me... GAH!! HE'S SUCH A JERK!!! And so is that chick he keeps defending!! DEATH TO HIM....WHOEVER HE IS!!

ok..my better now. Could I join? Do I get a pretty nametag? Wait..I don't want a name tag... those are DUMB! DUMB, I TELL YOU!! *runs around the house screaming*


----------



## AngelElf

The thing that makes me angry are close minded rude people.  Tonight I went to see my friends' band playing. The first band to play was a very heavy metal gothic band. Not to offend anyone but that kind of music does not appeal to me. My friends and I sat there and listened to them. We didn't boo them and we even clapped after their songs. Then when my friends' band got up the the other band's fans were really rude. Yelling comments and just being rude. To me it seemed like reverse snobbism. I don't care if you don't like the same kind of music as me but I just think that being rude is being rude, I don't care how you dress or what you look like. 
I would like to yell but I am kinda horse.


----------



## My_Precious

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAATEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTHHHHHHISSSSSSSSSSSSSSWEEEAAAAAATHEEEEEEEERRRR!
*Melts down*


----------



## Elbereth

- hahaha....MyPrecious...when I first read your scream...I thought you said:

I HATE THIS SWEATER! (I didn't catch the "H"...hehehe)

silly me. 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My_Precious

No, but sweater wouldn't exactly help in this heat.


----------



## elfprincess

GAH! Angelelf reminded me of something that I really need to scream about...

I HATED that visit with my grandparents!! The whole time I was there, they insulted my music, and made the same comments over and over!! Like, "They sound like they're banging on a bunch of dishpans!" and "I can't even understand the words!" and "I can't believe your parents let you listen to that!" and "How can you stand it? It's so loud!" GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!! I can understand the words!!! I can even sing with it!! GAH!! And, to top it off, on the way back, they insisted that we listen to Latin elevator music! Torture, pure torture, I tell you!!!! AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And they insulted the way I dress, too! They insulted everything about me!! They're soooo rude!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!!!

whoa... I really needed to vent. I feel so much better now.


----------



## My_Precious

Give your grandparents a break. When they grew up everything was different, and, I guess, it's hard for them to get used to all the changes.
When I gave my grandfather my new CD, he listened to it for 5 seconds and then said that that was the worst crap he ever heard... Now, I live here and he lives in Russia half a planet away. And to be honest, I would give anything right now just to sit and listen to him say that over and over again, because now I understand that he is more important to me than any music.
*gets into a bad mood and goes to the corner to sulk*


----------



## elfprincess

Well, yeah, but just because they grew up in a different time and have different taste than I do... that doesn't give them the right to insult me. I never once insulted their music, but they kept telling me how "bad" my music was. They did that in front of my dad at the end of the trip, and they even made my dad mad! Well... at least my grandma did... my grandfather wasn't there....but, anyway, the point is, they're very critical and hard on EVERYONE about EVERYTHING if their tastes happend to be different. Plus, they weren't very nice to me for the whole trip...and not just about my music and how I dress. rolleyes: ) Anyway... it's obvious that I'm not as close to them as you are to your grandfather, so this is a tad different.  They don't let me get close to them, and they don't really want to know me... they just critisize. 

ah, it feels good to get all this off my chest.


----------



## Kementari

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
just really needed to scream


----------



## My_Precious

Well, in that case (mean grandparents), just don't pay attention. Live your life and enjoy it. If they begin to insult you about your music tell them that at least you don't drink and do drugs. And tell them that that music is your choice, and ask them to respect your choices...
Or just don't give a ... darn about what they are saying...


----------



## elfprincess

lol, Thank you, doctor (My_Precious)  Anyway, you're right... I mean, my music is still Christian, and it reaches out to people... so long live the dishpan banging!!


----------



## Dragonblade

GGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
much better....this room rocks......
ARRRRRHHHHHGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!1 My best friend is moving away in 2 days!!!!!!!!! GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I love screaming ^_^


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH (takes breath) HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH-

damn women who won't make up their minds about who the hell they want to be with, and get me confused


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh-
For confusion in general

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh-

For fender guitar strings that break really easy

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

For guitar shops that only sell fender guitar strings

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh-

for the internet that disconnects every five minutes

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

for being so addicted to the internet that I cant stop when it ****es me off! 

... that's all for now. I feel a little bit better.. no... wait...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

for Vanilla coke that is addictive, and not having any more of it


----------



## GaladrielQueen

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I haaaaaaaaaaaaaate it when the computer shuts off on me!!! *kicks the modem* OWCH!


----------



## GaladrielQueen

> _Originally posted by ¤-Elessar-¤ _
> *
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> for Vanilla coke that is addictive, and not having any more of it *



HAhaahahahahahhaha


----------



## elfprincess

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

for the evil cd player that keeps getting stuck!!

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

for the evil cd player scratching my favorite cds!!!!!!!!!!

*inhale, exhale*


----------



## gabberjawa

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! whew that felt good 

-gabb


----------



## GaladrielQueen

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

for the stupid MSN Messenger keep disconnecting!!!

GGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

for the comb that broke!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Annoying kidssssss!!!!

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

To scare you!!


----------



## Dragonblade

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGg

for being stuck with my grandparent for 2 boring weeks!!!

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh

For not having a bloody drum kit!! Do you know how hard it is to practice on air!!!!!?!!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

Just for the hell of it ^_^

Much better


----------



## My_Precious

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
For being stuck at work today and not being able to go and see "Ssssignsssss" ASAP!....


----------



## elfprincess

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

For DB being gone for 2 weeks!!! I'm gonna miss you, sis!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

because of annoying radio stations who do not play my favorite songs because they're.... stupid!!!!  

ottay, my better... but I'm still depressed about DB leaving.  I truly pity you!


----------



## Kementari

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i hate standard time!


----------



## Elbereth

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *BREATH* UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *BREATH* GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Pounds the walls viciously with fists* *then kicks it several times* 

*then picks up a porceline sculpture and throws it across the room with a loud CRASH!!...shattering it to a thosand pieces*

"Ah, I feel much better now!"


----------



## Dragonblade

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! For having to go away for 2 weeks

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! For not having any sort of technology for those 2 weeks!!!

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! For having to go to an omish village during those 2 weeks!!!

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! For the stupid Fibromialga messing up my knees and making me have to sit down every 10 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Making me not able to have fun during the festival because of the excrutiating pain in my legs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! For that stupid thing somewhere behind me that won't stop beeping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My all better now ^_^


----------



## Gandalf_White

ooooo. I am going to join this could definitely help with stress.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I HATE COMPUTERS THEY ARE SO ANNOYING~!!!!!!!!

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elbereth

*Sits in the fetal position in the center of the room...head burried in arms...then in anguish throw back her head and yells to the heavens above!*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*she stops...her head is still facing toward the sky.... eyes closed, she sighs...and a gentle tear slips from her eye. A momment passes with silence...only a the faintness of breathing can be heard. Her head then falls back to her lap...All is silent...all is still.*


----------



## Rangerdave

_ scream_    

RD


----------



## In Flames

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

No reason...i just like screaming.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention

*Chicks from his school bus appear. He then pulls out heavy artillery and blow them to pieces.

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR FREEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKINNNNNNNNNNNNG HHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


These chicks Pi** me off so much. I was on the bus today, and they all crowded around me. I had no where to go. They were all around me. And they just talk and talk. Their all bit**es they backstab each other everyday. When one of the member is away, they back stab her. When the other member is awy that backstab her. AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH There so annoying. There one of those freekin chicks who talk about gossip. Most of them are really dumb. They liked this guy, but he died his hair blonde, so then they don't like him anymore, because he died his hair.

DAM I WANNA KILL THEM, THEY DO SO MUCH MORE STUFF

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


This is not giving me any good, because i can't swear. How i wish i could swear dam.


Sorry


----------



## In Flames

LOL... I know the feeling King Eomer.

Once i had to spend a 15 hour train ride next to three giggling girls 

I was VERY close to do something that would send me away for life.

Whew....


----------



## Elbereth

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I saw the Bangles today!!! THEY WERE SO GREAT! THEY ROCKED!!!!!!!! And I'm going to see them tommorow again for free in Bryant Park...They will be doing a concert for ABC's Good Morning America!!!! YYYaaaayyy!!! And I may be on television!!! Yipppppeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Elbereth

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I JUST WROTE A REALLY REALLY REALLY LONG AND CREATIVE POST IN HEMPDREAD'S HOT MUSIC FESTIVAL....AND WHEN I WENT TO SUBMIT IT...IT SAID THAT I NEED TO LOG IN...SO I LOG IN....BUT WHEN I WENT TO SEE IF THE POST SUBMITTED....IT WAS GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

I WANT TO CRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HobbitGirl

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!

You know what really tweaks my buttons?!?!? It's people who are so closed minded and they love to follow everyone else so much that they have no identity. They dress, act, talk, and do whatever anyone tells them to. They're all a bunch of lemmings!!

I HATE LEMMINGS!!!!!! DEATH TO LEMMINGS EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!

THOSE WITHOUT A MIND NEED TO DRIVE INTO A LAKE!!!!!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAHHHHAAHHHHHHHHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAH!

whew.


----------



## Gandalf_White

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I DON'T WANNA GO TO BED! 

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! WHAT WAS THAT NOISE?!?!?!?!?!

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## e.Blackstar

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
For the evil of Ellen Maddy.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
for school starting 

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Azon itloy moro sabix faka lato nomo itloy talas.
(Because of all evil in the age of humans)
sry but i had practice speaking Seshar


----------



## Anamatar IV

can i scream for good stuff?

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!! 
\for nor baseball strike.


----------



## Diamond Took

*heres one for depression:*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW 
*sob*     
*BOO HOO HOO HOO HOO HOO HOO HOO *


----------



## Elbereth

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!

This one is for the yummy Ben & Jerry's ice cream that is fulfilling my chocolate craving!


----------



## In Flames

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH........WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH....

Thats for working on Sundays, which i have to do today


----------



## Diamond Took

*this is for meeting orlando bloom:

OHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSHOHMYGOSH!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Flip

This is for having to do 5 exams in 3 days: 
HEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPP! 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHH!!!! 
And do you know what these exams are about? Because I certainly don't. 
And you know what else?! I don't KNOW what an Autotrophic Eucaryote is, and I don't KNOW why Proculieus decided to be loyal to Caesar and I DON'T KNOW what dramatic techniques Shakespeare used to illustrate the themes of love and loyalty and I don't KNOW what 3(y+24) 8(12x-245) is and I JUST DON'T KNOW what B.I.O.S stands for, or whether Imants Tillers was a Post Modernist or when the Castle Hill rebellion was!!!! 
I JUST DON'T KNOW!! 
 
I'm going to FAIL 
I swear, I'm going to walk into that exam room on tuesday, look at the paper and I won't even be able to answer any of the questions! Even the one at the start that asks for your name and class!
I'm just going to scream I DON'T KNOW! and run shrieking from the room.


----------



## Frodorocks

WHY ISN'T HE EMAILING ME, WHY ISN'T HE EMAILING ME, WHY ISN'T HE EMAILING ME?! HE SAID HE'D SAID HE'D EMAIL WHAT'S HIS PROBLEM IS HE DEAD OR SOMETHING?! AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anamatar IV

for my math test its like 8xX(8-65a)-sq.rt. 72 /3 [insert weird triangle symbol here.] all in a very complicated format.


----------



## Persephone

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!*


----------



## In Flames

NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A server has crashed at my work so i have to work 2 weekends in a row!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WWWWWHHHHYYYYYYY O WWWWHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aerin

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have a job on Thursdays to babysit 7-9 little kids, not to mention my little sister! I need a raise!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
I don't have enough saved up for what I want to get!

Whew... I never thought I'd post in here, but I needed to vent.. hehe


----------



## In Flames

7-9 Little kids!?!?! Hold on..ill scream with you.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gandalf_White

IIIIIIIIIIII HHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEE SSSSSSTTTTTTUUUUUPPPPPIIIIIIDDDD HHHHHOOOOOMMMMEEEEWWWOOORRRKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zarda

Flip: don't worry about your exam. you never do as bad as you think you will
girly-girls p*** me off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the other day I got to school before my friends, so I went over to the group of girls that were near the oval....I almost died, they talked about 3 things in about an hour (felt like a century though) make-up (didn't understand a thing about that),fashion (boring), and guys, then they started to repeat,uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!but thankfully I was saved, my friends started to show, Adrastea and KS, etc... I am internally in your dept's.
seriously how can anyone talk about make-up for over 2 sec? as far as I see it, it's funny stuff you put on your face, that’s it isn't it? and how many kinds can there be, honestly?..................... rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr how can they be soooo boring! uuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg, wast of f***ing time.... then theirs the obscene giggling! Irritation!...


----------



## lisapizzapie

Hmmm...coulda screamed earlier, but I'm too tired now. Maybe I'll just wimper a little......


----------



## Aslan

HEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPP! 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHH!!!! 
Flasback of what College work was like.
HEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPP! 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHH!!!! 
I can't believe I'm going back!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

WAS HE BORN A JERK OR IS THIS JUST A RECENT DEVELOPMENT?!?!? WHY WONT HE LOVE ME?!?!? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## LadyGaladriel

Flip - I dont know if this will help you but if you click on the link 
It should take you to a popular website where you can ask a teacher if you cant understand something or need overlook over things 



http://www.bbc.co.uk/schools/gcsebitesize/ 



GOOD LUCK THO!


----------



## FREEDOM!

I hate my chemistry teacher. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
RRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Wonko The Sane

FRIENDS WITH BENEFITS?!?!? I'LL SHOW YOU FRIENDS WITH BENEFITS!!!


----------



## Elbereth

I SECOND THAT WONKO!!!! 

FRIENDS WITH BENEFITS!! 

THOSE BOYS JUST WANT THEIR CAKE AND EAT IT TOO!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

EXACTLY!!!!! DON'T THEY KNOW WE'RE PEOPLE!?!?! WE'RE NOT JUST OBJECTS WE'RE ACTUAL LIVING BREATHING HUMAN BEINGS!!! I WANT TO BE TREATED LIKE A HUMAN AND NOT AN OBJECT!!!


----------



## Elbereth

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOME JERK....WHO I DON'T EVEN KNOW GOT A HOLD OF MY AOL PASSWORD AND THEN CHANGED THE SUCKER...SO NOW I CAN'T EVEN GET ONLINE ON MY HOME COMPUTER!!!!!! 

I HATE THIS WORLD!!! THIS WORLD IS SO FULL OF SICKOS!!!! 

*KICKS THE WALLS AND THROWS BREAKABLE ITEMS ACROSS THE ROOM IN RAGE!*

ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!
 *FUMES*


----------



## Thorin

Oh my lands...There are some serious psychiatrist's dreams in this forum....Way too much aggression!  Life isn't all that bad....But anyway, I might as well join the club...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! 

I'm sick of smokers and their ignorant, disgusting, filthy, clothes reeking habit and their "woe-is-me-I-feel-so-persecuted-by-all-the-smoking-ban-laws" bawling, sucky, disrespectful -of-other's-health attitude that they spout.....Do us all a favor, put on a nicotine patch and clap your whiny, selfish trap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And another thing! Stuff your cigarettes up your nose and deal with the fact that most of us want clean air and healthy lungs....If I wanted your disgusting smoke in my lungs and hair and clothes, I would pick one up myself and puff away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

'sigh' Look what you've all turned me into.....


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*applauds*
Congrats, Thorin. You're one of us now!

*Screams*

BY THE WAY, BOYS! MAKE UP YOUR MIND...COFFEEBOY...DO YOU WANT TO GO OUT WITH ME OR WITH YOUR FRIENDS?!? I'M SO CONFUSED!!! IF IT'S A DATE...WHY ARE OTHER PEOPLE GOING?!?! GAH! AND WHY DOES PRETTY ENGLISH BOY IN ANTHRO CLASS HAVE TO HAVE A GIRLFRIEND!?!? WHY ARE THERE NO ENGLISH BOYS FOR ME/!?!?!? 

Although...on reflection I suppose that it'd be nice if I like English boys for their personality and not just their accents...and it's true...I wouldn't just date one because of the accent, they'd have to have a good personality and be a nice guy as well...it's just the accent that first attracts me...but because that first attracts me they think that's all I care about...and it's not. It's the same thing about guys who like blonds or big "tiddly-winks"  It's what attracts them to the girls in the first place...but for the most part it's NOT all they care about...I suddenly have sympathy for the boys...


----------



## JanitorofAngmar

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

I am so tired of all the non-smokers complaining about how they want clean air, blah, blah, blah, when they don't even have a reasonable solid arguement.

They are always complaining about "clean air" when there is more measureable carbon monoxide and other toxic fumes standing on a streetcorner of a major urban area than there is when you are 3 feet away from a smoker. The fumes from automobiles is just as (if not more) carcinogenic as nicotine smoke. However after all the complaining the non-smokers get in their cars and drive away adding to the mire.

Moreover, the amount that cigarette smoke toxins released in the air PALE in comparison to the amount of industrial toxins in the air as a result of manufacturing of such novel items as "plastic", or many "sythetic materials", not to mention the fossil feuls used to power the very computer that non-smokers use to complain about smokers.

Unfortunatley we have all been duped into believing the propoganda put out to further a cause or to "bury" another more important cause by lobbyists in the good Ol u.s. of a. (note the lower case letters) regarding the incredible pressure it puts on our health care, others, blah, blah, blah. When the single MOST contributing factor to respritory ailment is the very air we breath (with or WITHOUT cigarette smoke!). But that is the fault of big industry so of course the good ol govt. of the u.s.a. won't touch that with a 10 foot cigarette!

So I guess my complaint is people who fall victim to a buch of moral entrepreneurism and social engineering that stems from others thinking they have a right to dictate what individuals do to their body and "everyone should think and reason like me" attitude.

I'd like to hear the same from non-smokers when we get legislation to outlaw overeating (who are ignorant, disgusting, filthy!), or lack of exercise, or alcoholism, or indulgence of any kind that would harm you in any way whatsoever. Breathing methane is bad for you too but I don't see you complaining about a law that prevents people from "farting". What about sensitivities to others deoderants and perfumes?

If someone wants to smoke cigarettes, or marijuana, or drink, or overeat, or whatever it is thier OWN free choice. If they do it in a way that infringes on the rights of others well then, I guess they are just A**holes idividuals then aren't they? It has nothing to do with the group does it?

I wonder what bad habits each of us on the board has?

Admit it non-smokers the problem you have is with the SMELL! Not with the smoke itself. Which of course is addressed in my screaming rant about perfume, farts, etc.

Perhaps we should make a law to punish people who amuse themselves with their own bodies...hmmm?


----------



## Thorin

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

More selfish justification from an addicted smoking populace who seem to think that everyone needs to tolerate and accept their unhealthy air along with all the other carcinogens in the atmosphere....

I'll tell you this...I've never walked away from a car with the smell of exhaust fumes permeating every pore. I don't sit beside a car with my mouth on the tail pipe and inhale, yet I'm forced to sit beside someone in a restaurant or other public place and inhale the crap that they spew out without any care or regard.."Don't like it, move" is the only thing that we can say...I'm sorry, but we have the right to not inhale that crap before your right to do it is....Smoke outside, I can understand that and your argument holds merit..But inside where people are? That is just plain inconsiderate...

Propoganda? Please....Next thing you're going to say is that smoking is actually good for you. You smoke because you're addicted...Plain and simple. The other explanation for smokers is plain old stupidity. "Hmm, lets put tar, nicotine, antifreeze, arsenic and many other chemicals in my body! Great idea!" Would any logical person do that otherwise?


----------



## Elbereth

Ok...as much as I appreciate a good debate...let's try to keep the arguments to a minimum. 

This is a place to scream...not to argue.

Thank you


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*trying to get everyone on track*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! OFFENSIVE ORANGE!!! LIFE SUCKS I HATE MY SCHOOL!!! KISS IT NOTRE DAME KISS IT!! !I'LL SHOW YOU!!! I'LL KICK YOUR @$$!!!!


----------



## JanitorofAngmar

AAAAaaaaaaahhhhhh!

People should be careful they do not stray too too close to the "I don't like it so you shouldn't do it!" attitude. If that was the case I'd fry my neighbors for their East Indian cooking. "It makes my clothes stink and permeates every pore of MY world."

However, yes people should smoke outside in most cases (except in a bar - where oft is the case even the most devout "smoke-Nazi" winds up bumming half your pack before they fall on their face to sleep it off). Amazing how many smokers there are out there that report themselves as "nons".

Another case is in places where the overwhelming majority are smokers and YOU, or someone else is coming into their space to visit. Don't like it? Don't visit.

If you have never smoked, or been addicted to herion, or anything else (caffine in coffee or pop, or food itself), save your judgments and quit being "high and mighty" people.

How would I look to the world if I called a non smoking alcoholic "weak, and smelly and dirty, etc."? I would be labeled a careless, apathetic jerk. 

If people know nothing of physical addiction perhaps they should just keep quiet in the future. In many cases smoking is a physical addiction NOT a choice. Funny how we class alcoholism as a disease and not nicotine addiction (which has a stronger addiction ratio according to unbiased medical literature). Funny how people feel more sorry for a drunk passed out in the street than they do someone addicted to smoking. 

Also (being in Canada) I look at my cigarette package and they have statistics for the "number of deaths caused" by smoking and the numbers are so obviously inflated (making statistics lie - chapter 1) it's laughable. You can't attribute all heart disease deaths where one member of the family smoked at one time of thier lives to smoking related causes. That's not only poor science, but irresponsible science as well.

THAT's what I mean by propoganda!


----------



## JanitorofAngmar

Oh, I missed the previous posts.

We're back on track?

Sorrry....


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*coughs*
So ANYWAY...

*begins to scream*

WHY THE FRIDGE DO PEOPLE FEEL THE NEED TO MAKE ME FEEL INFERIOR!!! YES! I MAY NOT BE GOOD ENOUGH OR PRETTY ENOUGH FOR COFFEEBOY...AND HE MAY REALIZE THIS SOONER OR LATER...BUT I'M GOING WITH HIM TO PIKE PLACE THIS WEEKEND AND NOT YOU...SO SHOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Thorin

PEOPLE WHO DRINK AND DRIVE!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!


IDIOTS! STUPID, STUPID STUPID PEOPLE!!!!

They know its against the law, they know that it kills people and yet they continue to do it anyway....How hard is it to find a designated driver or take a cab, or just sit at home and get hosed????

FOOLS!!! Then they whine and complain because they have no license to get around and their social life is hindered by a driving ban!!!! IMBECILES!!! Tell that to the mother who lost her only child who crossed the road at the wrong time!!!

....and the STUUUUUUUUUUUPID bleeding heart judges who constantly let them go with a measly slap on the wrist!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!

Jail time and horrific fines should be the norm! But NOOOOOOOOOOOO....."30 hours community service and a suspended license" (and that is for, like, the third offence...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aslan

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
In agreement with Thorin.
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

to her mother:

NO I CAN'T BABYSIT ON SATURDAY I HAVE A DATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JanitorofAngmar

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also in agreement with Thorin (this time)!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

But would add people who have been convicted of DUI and STILL DRIVE DRUNK!!!!!!!!

Can you say, I D I O Ts??

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Personal choice goes so far, then we should consider beheading (if done by the victims or victims families and NOT by the state).

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I feel better now *sigh*


----------



## LadyGaladriel

Drink driving is just so wrong. It hurts innocent people . has anyone ever read "chicken Soup For the Teenage Soul?" That has a lot of tragic stories about schoolage children who die needlessly. 


My advice to anyone who thinks about getting in a car with a drink driver..DONT!


----------



## JanitorofAngmar

"drink" driver? 

Is that like being driven around by a beverage?

I know what you mean- I'm just being a jerk


----------



## Wonko The Sane

NO I CAN'T BABYSIT ON SATURDAY I HAVE A DATE!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND HE'S WAY TO CUTE TO LET YOU RUIN IT FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## legoman

you know I'm quite shocked at how much you guys seem to shout.

If its possible to deaf from reading 'loud' words, I think it'd happen by reading these posts.

you really must have a lot of anger to vent.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

HUSH, LEGOMAN!!!

*yells louder*

I'LL KISS WHOEVER I DARN WELL PLEASE!!! LIP RING OR NOT!! GET OFF MY CASE, FREAK!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I told my mother the guy I'm seeing on Saturday has a lip ring and she nearly forbid me to see him...

And I just told her to go bother somebody else.


----------



## legoman

now, that was just mean. theres no need for that. I never said anything mean to any of you and you come on a tell me to be quiet, very uncouth.


----------



## kohaku

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*********@/#[email protected]$# I GOT FORMALIN IN MY EYE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWww

i don't have anything more interesting to rant about, i'm feeling strangely calm and sane today. or maybe i'm too preoccupied because formalin HURTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *now, that was just mean. theres no need for that. I never said anything mean to any of you and you come on a tell me to be quiet, very uncouth. *



I'm sorry! I was in a foul mood as my mommy forbade me to see coffeeboy...not like it mattered..he doesn't want me anyway...
*sigh* So huggles, Legomerm!

WHY DON'T MEN RETURN PHONE CALLS?


----------



## legoman

thats OK, since you apologiseda and all. Oh and REAL men do return phone calls, unless they entirely forget in which case they grovel and ask for forgiveness when they remember, then women say no, you're horrid and it never gets settled. maybe coffeeboys not a real man.

you know I'm gonna need earplugs if I stay here much longer.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

You're right...he's NOT a real man! *sigh*


----------



## HobbitGirl

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!

WHY CAN'T I HAVE HTML CODE IN MY SIGGY!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

BECAUSE!! SO THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by HobbitGirl _
> *WHY CAN'T I HAVE HTML CODE IN MY SIGGY!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?*



Allowing HTML would give people who want to be general pain in the butts the ability to close all the tables and basically put in their own stuff...Hard to explain....


Anyway, you can use bbcode, which is like HTML, but the tags use [ and ] instead of < and >. Quote this post to view how I wrote these:

_Italic_
*Bold*
Underline
Big
The Tolkien Forum
Tempus Sans ITC


Hi
There
This
Is...a...list


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*yelling* wow that is completely unimpressive!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## legoman

damn you beorn, I've just wasted 15 minutes clicking on your avatar, please find away of linking it to something, it would make my efforts less pointless.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Hehe.  You damned a mod!! You're so brave and daring!

Hehe..why don't you click this...
It's an unfinished link to one of my websites!

A Popular Website on Dating


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I AM SOOOO FRUSTRATED!!! THIS IS NOT FAIR!!!! *FUMES* LIFE JUST HATES ME! WHATEVER POWERS THAT BE DELIGHT IN MY MISERY!!! IT'S TORTURE....I'M NOT TEN! I'M NOT A PUPPY! YOU STOP THIS "YOU WANT IT COME AND GET IT" CRAP! AND STOP PULLING THINGS OUT OF MY REACH JUST WHEN I GET WITHIN GRABBING DISTANCE! I HATE YOU POWERS THAT BE! I HATE YOU!!!!!


----------



## legoman

Interessting.
What are you trying to say wonko, I read your site, I felt disparaged. Oh and that certainly isn't my brain!!! I know my brain.. theres more green in there.

I prefered your Starwars site myself.

sorry for not screaming but I'm not a screamy person


----------



## Wonko The Sane

That site will probably never get finished...I made it when I was angry and bitter at my last boyfriend. 
Hehe. Ok...enough...he was evil. No more!

Yells again: IT'S REALLY NOT FAIR YOU KNOW!!!!! NOT FAIR AT ALL!!!!!!!!! *YELLS AT SELF* YOU'RE 19?!? ARE YOU STOOPID?! STOP IT!!! STOP IT!! *DOESN'T STOP...HITS SELF WITH BOARD* STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU'RE 19...YOU DON'T NEED THIS!!!! FLY, YOU FOOL!!! FLY!!!! WHY ARE YOU JUST STANDING THERE!?!? GET OUT FROM UNDER THAT TABLE AND RUN!??! WHAT?!?!?! NO STOOPID!!! STOPPPPPPPPP!!!! GET OFF THE PHONE!!!! NOOOOOOOOO!!! NOW YOU'RE HOOKED...THERE'S NO SAVING YOU NOW YOU KNOW....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA STOP THE DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elbereth

*Shoots Wonko with a tranquilizer gun*

"OK, boys! Let's get her into the padded Screaming Room before she hurts herself."

*Two Big Men in White medical scrubs come in and take the unconcious Wonko into a specially designed padded screaming room*

"Good she should be safe in there for now"


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*When Wonko comes too she starts screaming again. Everyone else can see her but they can't hear her. Her screams sound like this:*

.......................................  

*she bangs on the door and though they can't hear she's asking to be let out. She's saying, "But I needed to scream! You have NO IDEA what's going on! OH THE DRAMA! OH THE HUMANITY!" But yeah...you can't hear her*

*wonders why she gets locked up for screaming in a room that's meant to be screamed in*


----------



## Elbereth

*Elbereth comes into Wonko's padded cell and pats Wonko on the head*

"I didn't mean to keep you from screaming...I was just concerned you might hurt yourself...in here you can scream to your heart content...but be safe from harm."


----------



## Wonko The Sane

HURT myself!? HURT MYSELF?

How can I hurt myself?! I'm screaming...not running into things! Not playing with pointy objects! Just screaming...
Because I REALLY CAN'T HANDLE THE DRAMA...BUT DARNIT I CAN'T STOP THIS...WHATEVER IT IS!


----------



## Azog

WHY IS WONKO YELLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

BECAUSE SHE JUST MIGHT HAVE AN UNCONTROLLABLE AND COMPLETELY INAPPROPRIATE INFATUATION!!!!!!!!


----------



## HobbitGirl

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> 
> _Italic_
> *Bold*
> Underline
> Big
> The Tolkien Forum
> Tempus Sans ITC
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Beorn!!!
> 
> Anyway.....
> 
> Ack! I feel betrayed! I saw Glamdring in the store the other day and it wasn't nearly as beautiful as I had imagined. The handle wasn't blue like it was online. It was a real dissapointment! Also, there were some runes just below the hilt...AND THEY WERE DWARF RUNES!!! GLAMDRING WAS AN ELVEN SWORD!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *BECAUSE SHE JUST MIGHT HAVE AN UNCONTROLLABLE AND COMPLETELY INAPPROPRIATE INFATUATION!!!!!!!!  *


 BTW IT'S OFFICIAL...AND I HAVE THE PHONE BILL TO PROVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheFool

...and then I go and spoil it all by saying something stupid like "Selina, I blatantly fancy you" %U£$*^G DRUNK FOOL ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG $%&^%&*hopes she won't remember *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*wishes SHE were drunk as it would make her situation a whole lot easier to deal with*


I feel your pain, 'Fool.


----------



## JanitorofAngmar

Wonks,

I Feel for ya. I really do!

I may not be exactly in the same boat but I'm certainly waving at you from mine (and I'm patching a hole in my boat with my phone bill!).

What's that loud roaring sound...

OOOOHHH S***!!!

Seriously.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Cool...I'M A BIG DORK!!! BUT A HAPPY BIG DORK!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

THIS IDIOCY HAS MADE ME QUITE HAPPY, THANKYOUVERYMUCH!!! BITE ME TWICE!!! CREEPER MY FOOT!!! YOU'RE ALL WRONG!!!!!!


----------



## JanitorofAngmar

OoooooKaaay...

What-ever...

Be "happy" then.


----------



## Elbereth

MY BOSS WON'T TURN ON THE HEAT IN HERE AND I'M FREEZING!!!!!!!!!!!! SOMEONE GET ME A HEATER QUICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *SHIVER*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by JanitorofAngmar _
> *OoooooKaaay...
> 
> What-ever...
> 
> Be "happy" then. *



I'm kicking your @$$ JoA!!!

I am HAPPY! SHUT UP!!!

Oh..and Ryan...guess what...you're probably right...it probably IS escpasim...so WHAT?! ESCAPISM PLEASE!!!!


----------



## JanitorofAngmar

Fine.

Shouldn't have cared in the first place I guess.

*JoA goes off on his merry way*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

No! Don't pull that! You were mocking my happiness by putting it in quote marks!!!!


----------



## JanitorofAngmar

No, actually I wasn't mocking anything (except maybe boats), it was a poor attempt (obviously) to signify that the word happy was one of your choosing. Far be it for me to judge the concept of happiness in anyone's life. My own happiness by other's standards, I'm sure, is laughable.

I do not mock - I rock! But I'm not a jock, but I wear wool socks, and I can pick locks, I put my boat on the dock, I also...oh never mind...Dr. Suess I'm not!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Wow...you're an even bigger dork than I thought! 
j/k...you're forgiven as my pockets are ringing now.

*runs off to sit in a puddle and talk on her phone*


----------



## Elbereth

HEY! NO FIGHTING IN HERE!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

We're NOT fighting!!!

Hehe...I WANT TO HIDE IN A POND!


----------



## JanitorofAngmar

I concur!

And if Wonko gets to hide in a puddle, then I want to hide in my closet!

*slam!*

"Oh crap."

*ahem*
Could someone please come see if this door is locked?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'm not hiding in a puddle...I sat in the puddle to talk on the phone.

I want to hide in a POND!!!

*Rattles JoA's door*
It's locked alright!


*starts dancing* I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JanitorofAngmar

lovely!

Maybe could someone roll me a smoke under the door while I figure this thing out?

Do I hear Christmas carols??


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*rolls a cigarette under the door. the cigarette came from her magic pockets, because as Wonks doesn't smoke, they wouldn't be in her normal pockets*

Christmas carols? Hehe...what's that song...Let it snow? The one that talks about sitting with your sweetheart by the fire? Yeah..that one. Let's sing that one. 
oh the weather outside is frightful...but the fire is so delightful... 

What about that one where the one sweetheart tells the other sweetheart not to leave because it's snowing...that one too...lets sing it.


----------



## JanitorofAngmar

Funny that carol should be picked...

*Janitor thinks better of singing*

"remember what happened last time I broke into song!" 

*the sound of "spoons" eminates from the dark closet in an acompanying rythm - pausing every so often as JoA takes a drag of his smoke*

*Suddenly JoA breaks into "Sleigh Ride" with the spoons - getting carried away he drops his smoke...*

Uh oh. 

Um....does anyone know where the fire extinguisher is around here? I don't suppose _that_ would fit under the door?

*JoA starts screaming - it _is_ after all the Screaming Room...*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

COR BLIMEY!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

THIS IS NOT MY FAULT!!!!!!!!!!! DON'T BLAME THIS ON ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU CAN'T LOSE SOMETHING YOU NEVER HAD!


----------



## Pippin_290

Best and Friends cannot be used in the same sentenceAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


well it didnt solve my problem but I feel better


----------



## Wonko The Sane

It's SOOO not cool to mess with people!!!!!! NOBODY'S GOING TO PLAY YOUR STUPID GAMES!


----------



## HobbitGirl

What REALLY gets on my nerves sometimes is when I'm talking and I use a word that someone within earshot doesn't know. Then they say, "You use big words." They say that even if it's a ONE SYLLABLE word like strife! IT'S NOT BIG IF IT'S ONLY ONE SYLLABLE AND FIVE LETTERS LONG!!!

And if I hear the phrase "you use big words" one more time...


----------



## legoman

you use big words


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*laughs then yells*
*5 days!!! YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Frodorocks

WHY ARE SOME PEOPLE SO MEAN TO ANIMALS?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## xime i love OB

can i join?
i hate "friends" that are not your real friends and they speak bad about you and then when u noticed they said that was ur fault cause u change cause u are **edited by tal** and that just make me angry!!!!!!

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgggggggggghh


**Please refrain from swearing, thanks**


----------



## Elbereth

ARGH!!!! 

*Throws several porcelain vases against the wall. Then knocks a lamp, a table and flings two chairs across the room in fury. Then taking a pile of papers...rips them to shreds and the throws the pieces of ripped paper about. Then taking a grand piano...she hurls it toward a large glass window, where it breaks through and falls two stories onto the ground below*

"Ah! Feel much better now!"


----------



## Hawk

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I HATE TIMEZONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANNA EMIGRATE!!!!!!!!! STUPID PASSPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frodorocks

*Screams: YAY WONKS IS GOING TO ENGLAND!!!!!!!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR HER!!!!!!!!!!!! you lucky dog


----------



## Hawk

Anyone going anywhere is good....

I WANT TO GET OUT OF THIS HOUSE/SCHOOL!!!!!! TOO LONG COUPED UP!!!!! NEED TO GO CAMPIING!!!!!!!! NEED FREASH AIR AND RELAXING SCEANERY!!!!!!!!!! NEED TO CAMP!!!!!!!


----------



## FoolOfATook

WHY IS IT THAT I CAN NAME EVERY SINGLE FILM TO WIN BEST PICTURE AT THE ACADAMEY AWARDS BUT I CAN'T REMEMBER MY BLOODY DEBIT CARD'S PIN NUMBER! I'M HUNGRY BUT I CAN'T GET TO MY MONEY! ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!


----------



## Lossengondiel

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS 
LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK AND

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYY

CCCCCCCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

I

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

CCCCCCCCCCCCCLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!


----------



## j0n4th4n

> _Originally posted by elfprincess _
> *GAH! Angelelf reminded me of something that I really need to scream about...
> 
> I HATED that visit with my grandparents!! The whole time I was there, they insulted my music, and made the same comments over and over!! Like, "They sound like they're banging on a bunch of dishpans!" and "I can't even understand the words!" and "I can't believe your parents let you listen to that!" and "How can you stand it? It's so loud!" GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!! I can understand the words!!! I can even sing with it!! GAH!! And, to top it off, on the way back, they insisted that we listen to Latin elevator music! Torture, pure torture, I tell you!!!! AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And they insulted the way I dress, too! They insulted everything about me!! They're soooo rude!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> whoa... I really needed to vent. I feel so much better now.   *




*cant be bothered to take out irrelevant bits*
latin elevator music? would that be bossa nova? 
i cant believe your grandparents like that. bossa nova is great!

hhmm you cant expect your grandparents to understand you completely. if they did you wouldn't be cool would you? (if your grandparents thought you were!)


----------



## Anamatar IV

BAAAAAAH!

WWWWWWHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAATT 

WWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLL

I

DO

AAAAAAAABBBBBBOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTT

RRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAANNNNNNNN

GGGGRRRRRRRRREEEETTTTTCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHAAAAANNNNNNN

and

MMMMMMEEEEE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!

This is fun


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU SAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THREE MONTHS OR BLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Éomond

wish I would have found this thread earlyer 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGG!!!!!

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLL

HHHHHHHHOOOOOOOORRRRRIIIIIBBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLEEEEEEE

I 

WWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNTTTTTTTTTTT

TTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOO

HHHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTTT

SSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEE 

THHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIINGGGGGGGGGGG!

WWWWWWWWWWHYYYYYYYYYYYYY

DO 

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTT

PPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOPLE

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSUCCCCCCCCCCCCCK and 

RRRRRRRRRRR

MMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAN!?

argg


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'M SICK OF PEOPLE ON THIS FORUM TAKING EVERYTHING SO BLOODY SERIOUSLY ALL THE TIME!!!

IT'S INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

STOP IT WITH THE HIGH AND MIGHTY ATTITUDE! YOU'RE NO BETTER THAN THE REST OF US NO MATTER WHAT YOU THINK!!!


----------



## Ecthelion

ROAR!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE PEOPLE WHO THINK THEIR BETTER THEN EVERYONE ELSE!!!!!!!!RRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ah, much better


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I agree with you Ecthelion!

I mean, we're all people...and even though we posess different appearances, different brains, different everythings, we're still people!!
AND ALL PEOPLE HAVE INTRINSIC WORTH DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lossenandunewen

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I HATE AUTO FORMAT ON MICROSOFT WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frodorocks

I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL SUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I MISS EVERYONE SSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*16 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## Finduilas

OBBBBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII4444444444444444444AAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

that means: I love!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

You write words with numbers?
*scratches head*


----------



## Finduilas

> You write words with numbers?



Hehehe...
In bulgarian we write '4' instead of 'ch' for short when we are chatting or informally 'speaking' on Internet.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Oooh...
Ok.  Hehe. I get it now.


----------



## Kailita

Wow, what a good and original idea for a thread! Kudos! As of right now, I feel like screaming my lungs out at my STUPID biology teacher who ALWAYS gives _SO MUCH FREAKIN HOMEWORK!!!!_ *LION GROWL*

GAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHH! *BIOLOGY NEEDS TO DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow...that was good...thanks a lot.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I WON'T GET TO SPEND VALENTINES DAY WITH MY VALENTINE!


----------



## Kailita

Agh. That always sucks.  But just think, at least you have one.


----------



## Hawk

WHY AM I WASTING ALL THIS TIME IN SCHOOL?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!??!!!????!!!!!!! THERE ARE SOOOOOO MANY BETTER THINGS I COULD BE DOING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'M SO TIRED OF IT ALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ol'gaffer

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *16 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   *



UNTIL WHAAAAT?????  

COLOR=darkred]I HATE THESE LITTLE BRATS IN THE MOVIES WHO JUST WON'T SHUT UP FOR THE MOVIE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARHOIEAHJPEAHINEPHBIENAPNBIAEEINPAISAVA!!!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## Talierin

SUNDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! *runs around screaming excitedly*


----------



## Hawk

I"M ACTUALLY 18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lossenandunewen

we're allowed to scream happy things to??

*I FINISHED NORTHROP FRYE WITHOUT TELLING OFF MY TEACHER AND BURNING HIS BOOK!*


----------



## HobbitGirl

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *you use big words *



Hey, I know it was a long time ago, but...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!! GGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DON'T EVEN GO THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Ol'gaffer _
> *UNTIL WHAAAAT?????
> 
> COLOR=darkred]I HATE THESE LITTLE BRATS IN THE MOVIES WHO JUST WON'T SHUT UP FOR THE MOVIE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARHOIEAHJPEAHINEPHBIENAPNBIAEEINPAISAVA!!!!!![/COLOR]  *



UNTIL I GO TO ENGLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aulë

Hmmm, so I presume that it would mean that it is now 10 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
until you go to England, Land of Win Nothing?


----------



## Frodorocks

Which means that it's now JUST A WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! until Wonks goes to the wonderful land of Britain-which-has-won-something-that-something-being-the-hearts-of-all-of-the-wonderful-people-that-want-to-live-there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  SEVEN DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (or six since it's now midnight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## menchu

YOU STUPID PRINTER!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I'M IN ENGLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finduilas

I WANT TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elbereth

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'M SO BORED!!!!

*BIG SIGH!*

*taps fingers on desk impatiently*

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....I NEED SOMETHING TO DO...

*searches*

DANG IT! THERE IS NOTHING TO DO!!!!!

*plops down on bed and barries her head in a pillow...groaning emanates from beneath the fluff and feathers*


----------



## Aulë

I know what you can do- you can go over to the Elessar Debate poll, and vote!


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Hey just came across this thread.  My computer has been stuffing up SOOOOOO much lately it is seriously just not funny any more.  So I think I might just vent a bit of frustration, if that's alright...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...my computer has gotten 3 viruses in the past few months...
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG...it keeps on disconnecting like EVERY 10 MINUTES!!
...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh...It keeps on UNINSTALLING the Printer and Microsoft word, and deleting the harddrive, all my artwork, and everything over 50 kb!!! 
AARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH...it's the slowest thing in the entire world!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I feel like kicking it across the other end of the world!! 
ARRARRRRGHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!! 
*takes a deep breath*

Ah that feels better...


----------



## menchu

I MISS YOU! I miss you. _I miss you..._ *I miss you!* I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you! I miss you. I miss you. I miss you!!! I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you... I miss you I miss you I miss you!! I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you.. I miss you!!!!! I miss you!!!! I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you!!! I miss you! I miss you!!!!! 

I MISS YOU!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I MISS YOU! I miss you. _I miss you..._ *I miss you!* I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you! I miss you. I miss you. I miss you!!! I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you... I miss you I miss you I miss you!! I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you.. I miss you!!!!! I miss you!!!! I miss you. I miss you. I miss you. I miss you!!! I miss you! I miss you!!!!! 

I MISS YOU!!!! 

You said it Menchu!

And so do I...to Snaga.

I MISS YOU SNAGA!


----------



## menchu

Yeah, I suppose you can only say it louder, not clearer... *sigh*
This reminds me of a song...


----------



## e.Blackstar

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"My, that felt good" *clears throat*

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..." *fades into the distance*


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by menchu _
> *Yeah, I suppose you can only say it louder, not clearer... *sigh*
> This reminds me of a song... *


I am very loud. 

PIPPIN TOOK CHANGED HIS NAME!!!!      OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Talierin

SUMMER CAN"T COME FAST ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Wow...

This is prolly one of the first times ever but...

 I AGREE WITH TAL!!!!

WHY ISN'T IT SUMMER YET?!?!?!

Hey how come YELLOW isn't in the color options?


----------



## menchu

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *I am very loud. *


Didn't mean that... you'll have to listen to the song to understand... 
I am loud too, heh-heh!!

I WANT IT TO BE SUMMER AS WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Talierin

I have no idea why yellow isn't in the options... but you CAN do it by just typing in yellow... See?

Ren Fest comes in summer, along with Cir and MacAddict, wooohooohooo! HURRY UP SUMMER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

How do you just TYPE in yellow?
You mean write yellow in for color?
 

CONFUSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wonder how many other colors I can make that way...


----------



## greypilgrim

Grrrrr


----------



## Frodorocks

*agrees with eveyone* I WANT SUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

It's only Autumn now, so Summer is like 3/4 of a year away!


----------



## Frodorocks

Poor Aussie, it's Spring here.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

You're so lucky, lol!


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

> Poor Aussie, it's Spring here.


no its a continual, get cold, get hot, get cold, get hot, rain, get cold, get hot... you get the picture. and when we do have "spring" it will be mild weather for 2 weeks and then 100 degree weather!!! gahhhh Texas weather sux. btw-PARENTS ARE THE ROOT OF ALLLLLL EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE RETARDED TEACHERS!!!!!!! I HATE SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!! only 33 more days till schools out. i will never make it. never...


----------



## Aulë

lol
How I love to gloat at kids who are still in school....

mwhahahahahahaha


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I WANT PIPPIN BACK!!!!!AND GREYPILGRIM!!!!!!!!


----------



## legoman

boo.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

whew. *Wipes brow*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## menchu

MAGIC F WORD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I SPENT TOO MUCH MONEY TODAY!!!


----------



## Idril

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
I can't get a link to work!!!!

do I fell better? NO! - it's still not working!


----------



## TheFool

I just got offered a 

PROPER JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!
 

oh and I accepted  .


----------



## LadyGaladriel

Thats a good thing!
I HAVE HUGE EXAMS COMING UP AND NEED TO REVISE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Beleg

God save the queen god save the queen god save the queen 


Humph too much money spent too much humph


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I CAN'T GET THESE PICTURES TO SEND THEMSELVSE TO SNAGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Idril

"arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!"

"ooooooouchhhhhhhhh!" 

The weather had been so hot here in England, I decided to get hubby to wax my legs and armpits so I could wear all my skimpy summer clothes.

"arhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!"


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Oooh...that's brutal!!

I can't do that cos I have such sensitive skin.... *sigh* I get swollen and hurted and stuff. The lady at the salon said I should stop.
*sigh*


----------



## Ice Man

*AAAARRRRGGGG!!!!*

I just mad at some college stuff.


----------



## Gandalf_White

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!(*screams in hysterics*)
I WANT TO JUST SHOOT ONE OF MY TEACHERS!!!!! SHE IS OUT OF HER MIND AND HAS NO IDEA HOW TO TEACH!!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! (*screams in hysterics*)(again)


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Maybe you shouldn't say that so recenlty after that boy shot his principle in the lunch room at his school...

Anyway...

Quick Rant:

I'M NOT TRYING TO BE MEAN! I'M TRYING TO HELP, EXPRESS MY OPINION AND FIX MISTAKES!!!!!! *GROWLS* AND MY NEWNESS DOESN'T MEAN MY OPINION DOESN'T COUNT OR THAT I DON'T KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gandalf_White

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Maybe you shouldn't say that so recenlty after that boy shot his principle in the lunch room at his school... *



Yea I know what you mean wonko, don't worry I'm to smart a person to pull something like that. I just felt the need to say that.
------------------------------
AAAAAAAAAASAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK!
(*screams for no reason at all*)


----------



## menchu

I HATE SIROCO's CONCERT AGENDAS AND ITS MISTAKES AND SERGIO's ATTITUDE NOT TO TELL ME IF HIS BAND IS PLAYING OR WHAT!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spirit

lol!
i just feel like secreaming!

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## legoman

Good afternoon I'd like to welcome you all to a little thing I like to call tommy the rage... now now, come on tommy, don't be shy... thats it come on....


RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! 

Thank you for you're time.


----------



## Gandalf_White

hm it's been a while since I had a good scream.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I HATE MY ENGLISH TEACHER!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! SHE GAVE US THIS STUPID TEST THAT WAS MOSTLY A MATTER OF OPINION AND I GOT A "D" ON IT!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR! 

ah much better


----------



## spirit

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
l;kl;fdjhfjkhfjghfjhbvhjbry
bfuygtyugbvhgbuyfbvhgh
gdshhgjckxbhcijgigeiggbr
lggdsdsfdfds myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy dummmmm mouseeeeeeeeeeeee wonttttttttttttttttttttttttt workkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk properlyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## legoman

Has anyone here ever found it hard to actually shout in real life?

Its just I realised a while back that I don't shout. Hardly ever, even when told to, its very strange. Just wondering.


----------



## spirit

its easy!

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

maths teacher is a beeeeeeeeeeeeeep! Made me hand my maths coursewrk early!!
now i get a 'D'


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I try not to shout in real life...but sometimes it just happens.

Tal, WHY DID YOU EDIT MY POST?!


----------



## Talierin

WHERE?!?!?


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> Maybe you shouldn't say that so recenlty after that boy shot his principle in the lunch room at his school...
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Quick Rant:
> 
> I'M NOT TRYING TO BE MEAN! I'M TRYING TO HELP, EXPRESS MY OPINION AND FIX MISTAKES!!!!!! *GROWLS* AND MY NEWNESS DOESN'T MEAN MY OPINION DOESN'T COUNT OR THAT I DON'T KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> __________________
> "If I sound a bit distracted it's because I'm chasing potatoes." 22 weeks...!
> My RPG Profile Surprise! We're engaged!!WONKS MISSES ENGLAND!!!!!!
> "Sordid, disgusting, and morally reprehensible!" I miss my orcling!
> Proud C9 Member------ 36 days.
> 
> 
> Last edited by Talierin on 04-25-2003 at 08:24 PM



It's on the page before this


----------



## Talierin

Oh, I know... you had too many exclamation points in that and it made your post stretch out past the other ones.... all I did was take out a couple so it didn't do that... I like a neat forum, hehehehe...


----------



## Hawk

I DON'T WANT TO BE HERE!!!! WHY CAN'T I BE WHERE I WANT TO!!!!!I DON'T WANT TO BE HERE!!!! WHY CAN'T I BE WHERE I WANT TO!!!!! 

Anyone own a instantanious transportaion deivce???? 
Anyone????


----------



## Beorn

I'm darn tired of having everyone crying on my shoulder, and the one time I need someone's to cry on, no one's around. Stephanie? Diana? Cindie? Jon? Sometimes I wonder, why do I bother? Part of being friends means you GIVE and TAKE, not just take.

The one time I need someone, I get nothing. Whenever anyone needs anything, wants to talk, I'm there! Where the heck are you guys? Why do I bother?

Oh. Thanks Mr. Patterson.

(names changed)


----------



## spirit

there there! *pats Beorn on the back!*

i just have bad luck!
Had a geog exam! i think i flunked it!
but it not that i so pissed off about...


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

i am soooo bored! yet, i can't go to the mall alone because i mite get kidnapped even tho there are TONS of security guards there and i'd go with a friend, but noooooooooo my only friend down here is on a cruise with another friend and i don't have any shape, form or fashion of a summer vacay ::takes breath:: and i can't go to ekerds and get a mag because some idiot drove a car thru the front of it and dads at work and can't drive me anywhere and stepmom's too busy to give a (fill in the blank) about my effing life.... and all my friends are going cool places and all i get to do is sit around and pick up horse poop (nicer word for wut im thinking)and i have to go back to school 3 weeks earlier than the rest of the sane world! gggggahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! life is so unfair!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *Oh, I know... you had too many exclamation points in that and it made your post stretch out past the other ones.... all I did was take out a couple so it didn't do that... I like a neat forum, hehehehe... *



Aaha.  Ok. Well in that case there's a post of Spirit's up there that needs tweaking too. 

Beorn, you can cry on MY shoulder!! I'm almost always around. Even when I'm away. Message me.  I'm probably here. 

Celebrian...why might you get kidnapped? Are your parents as paranoid as my mother is?

And now for my rant:

WHY WON'T I JUST FRIGGIN GET WELL!??! AND WHY DO I HAVE TO WAIT 8 MORE DAYS TO SEE SNAGA?!?!?!


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

my parents are unbelievably protective!!! gahhhhh!!!! if my cuz wasn't going to astro world, i bet he would take me to the mall... but nnnooooooooooooooo!!!!!! he's going to astroworld ::goes to bury her head in futuristic fiction::


----------



## Ledreanne313

EVIL MORROWIND!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've got 50$ for the mall and Morrowind is 30$....I DIDN'T KNOW YOU WOULD HAVE TO BUY THE EVIL WALK-THROUGH WITH IT....SO I'D HAVE TO PAY 44$!!!!!!! THAT ONLY LEAVES ME 6$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVIL PC GAME!!!!!
GIRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Eliot

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!! THE CUBS LOST TO THE EVIL WHITE SOX 12-3!!!!!!!! I'M COMPLETELY TICKED OFF!!!!!


----------



## Veramir

WAAAAA! (i have to keep it short or i'll lose it completely and break my computer!)
~V~


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

arrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x2 and matrix leave theatres thurs and i havent seen em yet!!!!!! i'm gonna killll my stepmom!!!! ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliot

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!! THE STUPID WHITE SOX BEAT THE CUBS 7-6!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOMEBODY'S GOING TO DIE FOR THIS!!!!


----------



## spirit

> _Originally posted by CelebrianTiwele _
> *arrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x2 and matrix leave theatres thurs and i havent seen em yet!!!!!! i'm gonna killll my stepmom!!!! ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


 U AINT THE ONLY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND PLUS SKOOL IS SO CRAPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

i mite get to seee it tomarroww!!! i'de better!!! if not, you will all hear from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm sry school is bad spirit, i go back august 4th. gahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spirit

i dont think i will even get the chance to go and see it!!!!!!!!!! stupid skool


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

I WENT AND SAW IT!!! YYYYEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! MY SUMMER IS COMPLETED!!!!! :ats spirit on the back:: its ok...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

I JUST WANNA GET WELL DAMNIT!!!!!

AND I WANNA EAT MY CUP O NOODLES!


----------



## Elbereth

GRRRRRRRRRRR AARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! *kicks the wall a few times* Aaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggghhhhhh!!!! *throws objects across the room at random* UUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuGGGGGGGGGggggggggggHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GGGGGRRRrrrrARgggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! *goes to the door and slams it a few times...then stomps away in fury*


----------



## Elbereth

*Is silent for a momment*

Arghhh! I HATE MEN!!!!!    

ALL THEY DO IS BREAK MY HEART!! I GIVE UP!!!


----------



## Helcaraxë

DEATH! RIDE!!! RIDE TO RUIN AND THE WORLD'S ENDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING!!!!! BWAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!GAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHH! DEATH! DEATH! DEATH!

DEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


GARGOLOPOGOGLE!
GLUBBLEUBBLE!

Hehehe.


----------



## Ledreanne313

Need...to...see...The-Return-of-the-King...one...more...time... BUT IT'S NOT IN THREATRES ANYMORE!!!


----------



## Persephone

*i Hate Stupidity!!!!*​


----------



## pipin

my Names Not Drabit! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tinuvien21

Evil Tests!Arggggg!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Ledreanne313

I HATE DOING LAUNDRY!!!!!

I HATE WASHING DISHES!!!!!

I HATE FOLDING CLOTHES!!!!

I hate BARKING Dogs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persephone

*I am in LOVE!!!*


----------



## Elbereth

YAY FOR NARYA!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## greypilgrim

*rappers today...*

go get ya AK-47, go get ya glocks and ya 9 millys... drive ya Hummvees and ya Mercedes Benzes... go 'head, drink ya crystal and ya henny... tell me bout ya jail time and what a thug ya are... go 'head, tell me how much money ya got, what the world owes ya, tell me what it's like bein a hustla...go get ya gang, go get ya crew, ya possee, go get ya click...go sell ya dope, ya hookers, go buy ya platinum teeth, go 'head, go buy ya rolex and ya chains and ya pinky rings...


----------



## Ol'gaffer

I Have No Idea What Greypilgrim Just Said!!!!1!!!111!!!









:d


----------



## Persephone

*I HATE MAGLOR!!!!!*


----------



## Inderjit S

NEED TO BUY PRADA TOP FROM E-BAY FOR £20 BUT OUT OF MONEY. ARGH!

Oh, and I think greypilgrim is quoting some trashy rap song or another. Judging by the lyrics it is the kind of utter nonsense which is spouted by 50 cent and the like. Tut, tut. If it is not Kanye West, Twista, Public Enemy, 2pac, Biggy or Nas then it is nothing at all.


----------



## greypilgrim

Actually, Indy, those are not anybody's lyrics...they are my views on rappers today (not some rap song). I can do one about hippies;

go get ya patuli oil, go get ya lava lamp and ya incense sticks...go 'head, go hug a tree for me, go plant a garden...go get ya tie-die t-shirt and ya bell bottoms... go drop some acid, go smoke ya pot and ya magic mushrooms... go 'head, tell me about ya peace and ya love, tell me about the environment, tell me about the universe...(etc.)


----------

